# Tiller question



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I took my mower to a guy to get it repaired last night and he had an old snapper tiller that he was getting fixed up to sell. It's belt driven and made by snapper. What was odd about it was the tines. They were spikes instead of blades like you'd normally see on a tiller. They look like they will seriously rip through some dirt but I've never seen anything like that on a tiller before and neither has he. 

Anyone know what it is I'm talking about? I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture of it. If you know what it is I'd love to get any info on it so I can research it. Are they good? Are blades better? I'm looking for a tiller and he will cut me a good deal on it with a new motor installed.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

My opinion isn't even worth the typical 2 cents, but here it is. I would never own a tiller with "spikes". All it will do is cultivate loose soil, it won't dig deep, and it will leave gaps. I'm also pretty much hooked on Troy Bilt rear tine tillers. I had an old Horse model for decades, and it worked like a horse with almost no operator effort. I left it in Washington when I moved to Texas...and also quit gardening. 

I recently built a new house and discovered a need to till native clay soil to prepare landscape planting beds. At the price of contracted soil prep, I decided it was far cheaper to buy a tiller and do it myself, so it could be done when and how I wanted it. I bought a Troy Bilt "Super Bronco", a 16" with counter-rotating tines and a reverse gear. It's even easier to operate than the old Horse model, but obviously won't do as much heavy work. The best part...it was less expensive than the Horse model was nearly forty years ago! And for my needs, the size is just right. It is so nice to use, I think I'm going to put in a garden again.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Found a pic. Not the exact tiller but a good shot of the spikes


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would think it is for "breaking ground" .... and then you put the curved blades on later to do the fine soil prep.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gary S is right, your wasting your time with that one. Also a rear operated one is much easier to operate and easier on your body. Try renting one first, maybe both types and decide for yourself.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Rear tine owns front tine. No comparison.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A Google search found a thread that said those spikes are for aeration and not tilling. Weird.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

IMO, it would depend on the size garden you plan to have, a small garden and you could probably make it work out with some effort.

I have a rear tine tiller and consider it one of the best investments I ever made but my garden is nearing 3/4 of an acre.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I've used both type of tillers. The rear tine is a little easier but I don't mind a front tine. I've got a small 20x40 garden going out front and another 50x100 spot beside the house. I've tilled them both with a front tine with no issues. Then again I don't mind a little work. I've just never seen the spikes before. 

I don't have the money for a new tiller for sure and used rear tines are still a little out of my range for now. I can borrow almost anything I need from family (the in laws are all farmers) but I want something of my own. This guy is family and is cutting me a sweet deal. I can pull those spikes and put regular blades on there if they don't work.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

LincTex said:


> A Google search found a thread that said those spikes are for aeration and not tilling. Weird.


Yep. It's an aerator. It's main function is to loosen hard, compacted soil. It pulls plugs of soil from the ground. The holes it leaves give the surrounding ground room to expand thereby allowing more air into the soil. The plugs it pulls out will eventually break apart and become part of the top layer of soil.

It *will not* turn the ground over like a tiller.



8thDayStranger said:


> I can pull those spikes and put regular blades on there if they don't work.


I'm not 100% sure but I don't believe they are interchangeable.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm. Ill try to go by this weekend and investigate. If I can't change the tines then I may keep looking. I'm actually about to go yard saling with the misses. Maybe I will hit the jackpot on a tiller today.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Just keep reminding her that it is an "INVESTMENT"!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Just keep reminding her that it is an "INVESTMENT"!


If only I had a nickel for Everytime my DH told me something was an "investment"! But in this case it's the truth


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh the misses is 100% on board for buying a tiller. The problem is not her but money. I figure if I can find a decent used one cheap for this season, I can save over the fall for the nice pretty new one. Then ill have a backup. Struck out on tillers at the yard sales. Still watching Craigslist and the paper though. Got 20 people on the watch for one as well so eventually I will get lucky.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If you go rear tine then go big. The smaller ones are as much work as a front tine tiller although they do a prettier job. My daughter has a small Troy built counter rotating, rear tine tiller and I'm not impressed. If it's digging deep the wheels can't pull it forward. I've had the same experiences with Craftsmen and a few other rear tine tillers I've used.

I have an ancient (30 years plus) Troy Built, Horse model. I love it. It's one of the best investments I ever made and is still going strong.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought one of the " Super-Broncos " new a couple years ago at Lowes. I love it! Talk about super good. One of the best " investments " ive made.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> and used rear tines are still a little out of my range for now.


The search needs to occur some other time of the year... NOT in the spring! 
I bought a Troy Built pony with a near-new 5HP Briggs on it for $75 on Craigslist. I would rather have a horse, but this will do for now


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I have a rear tine tiller and consider it one of the best investments I ever made but my garden is nearing 3/4 of an acre.


I have some small plots at the house that the T.B. Pony will handle fine, but I am currently welding together a 60" wide unit to pull behind a tractor for the larger plots.



mosquitomountainman said:


> My daughter has a small Troy built counter rotating, rear tine tiller and I'm not impressed. If it's digging deep the wheels can't pull it forward.


The owner's manual for the Pony states if this happens, to make multiple passes going deeper each pass. I am surprised, y'all don't read the *manual*?? 

T.B. Horses seldom sell for less than $400 around here (worn out). Nice ones are $600-$700+


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't get stuck on a rear tine. A front tine works great if setup properly. It can work as well as a rear tine. The key is to just let it hop. Remove the wheels unless cultivating. Set the depth bar properly. If you remove the tine "guard" it will go much deeper(this is what causes most of the issues with front tine tillers. They changed the design for "safety") My little 5 HP tiller will run 8-10" deep easily and I have rocky soil.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

A good old Troy Built Horse will be worth every penny you have to pay and if needed, fix up. Had one back up in PA for years, it was noisy and bumpy but worked great. Remember to ask the person about chains for it if you buy one used.

I bought the Bronco model in 2005. For me and the clay/granite rock soil here it was a POS. Belt slipping, pieces rattling. I tightened it up twice in one day then took the thing back. Spent some money on a BCS 718 and have been happy as a turtle on a log ever since. Should have gotten an electric start but oh well. First year I had it I wore out a set of tines tilling virgin clay and granite plots. Even watering for a few days it wore them things down to nubs. It is an absolute pleasure to use, has plenty of power in the right gear and lots of attachments can be had. Same as for the Grillo. I have a bit of a side hill so got attachments for dual tires. Perfect, and I get plenty of traction is soft soil going deep. Never had an issue with it except for the time I left old gas in it over the winter. Took some tickling but it roared to life.


Look carefully at what your future plans are and go big enough or slightly bigger than you think you will need.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Great stuff guys. I appreciate all the advice. I'm still looking for a rear tine. I may go ahead and pick up a front tine for the little garden. I like the maneuverability of the front tine in the little garden. That's where my squash, tomatoes, peppers, and onions are. I got my rows a little close and I kinda like it that way. The front tine I can zig zag between the spaces pretty easily. Definitely thinking of going with the rear tine up on the hill. We are doubling it next year. That's where all my corn, potatoes (which I'm not too optimistic about this year), beans and peas all are. I made this rows pretty wide and I really don't need to do much in between work on that stuff so not having to fight the tiller so much will probably be nice.


----------

